
America’s Epidemic of Unkindness - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/11/how-be-kind/602488/
======
pgcj_poster
SUMMARY: The average person's circle of concern has a diameter of 4-5 feet,
depending on how recent the last meal was. This can be verified by scrolling
through Twitter for five minutes or listening to literally anyone's political
opinions. Some people feel that this might have been different in the past?
Consequently, "scientists" are investigating the causes and symptoms of
kindness, presumably in order to find a cure. So far they have made no
discoveries worth reporting, so they decided to replicate an experiment
discussed in _Media Studies for Dummies_.

------
Data_Junkie
Every man for himself can only be changed by the power of law. Blame your
lawmakers, because it's exactly the way they need it to be. Divide and
conquer.

------
ciconia
> But it turns out there is a sweeping scientific case for kindness.

Really? You need a scientific justification for being kind?

